# Good polarized glasses under $100



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello all, I was wondering if someone could give me some suggestions on some good fishing glasses for under $100. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Costa Del Mar on ebay. I just picked up an extra pair of Skimmers for $89, brand new in box & free shipping, a few weeks ago. Try on a few pairs at cabellas or bass pro to see what style, lens color and size you like first. The skimmers are discontinued but were very similar to a couple of ones they currently carry. Costa's warranty and customer service is first rate. I had scratched my other pair and sent them in for replacement lenses, costa contacted me, told me my glasses were discontinued but the nose piece was loose so pick a pair off their website and they only charged me their $11.95 processing fee for $169 shades.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a great place to find them. Native, Oakley Costa.Etc. Good sale going on for the next 60 hours.....They go fast! 
http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/get-deals-on-sunglasses-up-to-65-off#?gender=Men's


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

A lot of Orvis sunglasses are under $100. They're also on sale now too, or at least they were last week.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a pair of Native Solo's I bought off steep and cheap. I think they were $40 or so, originally $100. 

Look there as well for Costa's and others cheap.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I like my natives but make sure you wear the croakies with them I lost a pair in the vermilion a couple years ago they sink fast....


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

mine are the native wazees by the way. they are comfortable for me and seem to fit right on my big head.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I picked up a pair of Columbia polarized sunglasses, the "El Capitan" model, over the summer. It was at an outlet and I got them for under $50. I have worn them a few times and am very happy with them. Ordinarily I require fitovers to go over my glasses (recently got more contacts) and wear Coccoons polarized glasses over my regular glasses.


----------

